# New here...



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I looked over twice for a intro section so I hope I didn't miss it cause I was tired!!!

Well, new here sayin hi. Active Duty Air Force stationed at McGuire AFB, NJ. Got orders this week to Minot, ND. I was referred here by a friend who lives in Montana. Ill be headin your way the first week of December most likely.

I'm a big bowhunter although I certainly do gun hunt. Mostly interested in doin it for birds though, not deer. I don't have much interest in picking up a rifle for deer. I haven't shot the shotgun out here in two years, actually even went out, probably haven't fired a shot in 4...

So anyway, I know basically nothing about the hunting and fishing in ND. My friend has told me it will be a blessing in disguise for me. Been in NJ my whole life and deer here are, lets just say, less than desirable. I'm a maniac though... Read a ton, love to watch videos, been to a lot of seminars, basically a nut when it comes to bowhunting. I'm extremely serious about it. When bow season is in, my stuff stays in a plastic bin and I shower w/ nothing but scent free soap during the season. Totally believe in scentlok, I'm sure some of you don't lol!!

I hate to say I only hunt for antlers, but I am a firm practicer of QDM. I will shoot does to fill the freezer and let 2.5 year olds walk. I've shot a couple 3.5's out here which is a big deal for Jersey. I'm actually looking for my first 100 inch deer. Not that I want to shoot a 105 inch deer, but i want to shoot one I don't mind dishing out 500 bucks to mount. P&Y and better really. To say we don't want to shoot a big buck is silly, we all dream about that big buck comin by our stand. So I've committed myself to trying to stay above 115s and better. I have a feeling the deer in ND are going to shock me a bit when compared to jersey hunting.

So give me the low down guys. What can I expect out of ND, mostly the Minot area. Small town? How are the winters, how long and how cold? I've been told I have to have a block heater installed in my truck. I was also told permission is not like out here in Jersey. Out here you can't find a spot to hunt. I heard if it isn't posted you can hunt it, but of course you still want to introduce yourself to the landowner. And when you do, you rarely ever get turned down? To me thats insane because there is literally no private ground to hunt out here. The response you get is always, "Sorry, someone hunts here already." Lookin to get hooked up w/ some of you guys out there to learn how to hunt the area. Out here its all hardwoods hunting. I've taken a few deer from the ground, but its not a primary way of hunting.

I know its a lot but I was actually pretty down when I found out I was comign out there. Minot is basically the last place you want to go in the AF, but since I love to hunt so much, I'm getting more pumped about it. I'm thinking its going to be a great time.

Thanks for having me!

Tim


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't think you ought to have a hard time sticking something over 100 inches. My best advice to you is to pick up a PLOTS guide. If you're not familiar with it, PLOTS stands for Private Land Open To Sportsmen. It's a land access initiative that our Game and Fish Department operates to open up land for walking access. Doesn't necessarily mean that you can hang a stand on private property but maybe if you want to still hunt or something...

Also, the PLOTS guide shows you what land is property of the USFWS or national grasslands or G&F owned property etc. It's an extremely helpful map in case you get lost on backroads and need to find your way back to town.

Step #1: visit the NDGF Dept. website

www.gf.nd.gov

#2: you will need a block heater. Also a good idea to keep a shovel in the trunk as well as an emergency kit with hand warmers, road flares, rock salt, etc.

#3: scentlok is a gimmick and a scam!! :lol:

#4: This is the big one: ALWAYS BE POLITE even if others are not. Know what the rules are and follow them. Be courtious even if a landowner turns you down. CLose gates. Pick up trash. Don't go into unharvested crop fields. Ask if the landowner would like any venison or a pheasant if you have a successful hunt.

One last thing, the winters can be a little long and crapy but not really any worse than Jersey. The weather sucks from December through March. THen again, if you spend December hunting, the winter only sucks from January though March. THen again AGAIN, you can always spend January through March icefishing and coyote hunting!! What I'm saying is ND is pretty awesome all year round. But don't tell your friends, we don't need any more wierdos from out of state. We have enough wierdos.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

sent you a PM.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, thanks WWW. I'm good w/ all the last few except for the gimmick part  been practicin the courteous part for years. What you've heard about jersey isn't all true... People just think we're rude because we don't stop and talk to everyone in the store. Some crazy drivers but not really rude lol!!!

Rob, got it, replied back.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Your first impression of ND won't be that great since you are getting here during the winter, but you will be amazed at the opportunities you will have here. Access won't be a problem, I'm sure It will be a lot different then NJ, just put some time in scouting and you will have as many birds and deer as you care to hunt. Just remember whitetail bucks out here have huge bodies which makes there antlers look a bit smaller. You will have no problem shooting a buck over 100" and if you put your time in you should find a P&Y buck. Winter months really suck, wind, extreme cold, and snow make it tough to do anything but drink beer. But December still has a lot of hunting opportunities so make sure you get started right away.


----------

